# Hyperion vs. Thor



## Id (Apr 14, 2009)

*Marvel Comics: Rune King Thor w/Destroyer Armor. *

Link removed
_Give your orders and ultimatums to those who choose to obey, or are too cowardly to fight. Not To Me! Or learn again the difference between a GOD of Thunder….and a mortal man in a metal suit._  - *Thor*


vs.


*
SS Episode G’s: Hyperion restricted by 1 Seal. *

Raest vs Lucy
Can the Sun God of the Titans take down, Odinson’s Thunder God?

"_ I do not care who it is, If you don’t not fear me. Then come all at once! I am the God that controls the Sun. To all, I grant Equitable light. And who ever rebels against me. Likewise I will grant them an Equitable death! Who ever wants to end his life, make a decision! _" - *Hyperion*


----------



## Id (Apr 14, 2009)

The Battle is Nay. 

Thor has accesses to the Odin Force and Rune Magic, with an awesome armor to match his  “Mjolnir“.

While, Hyperion has massive Cosmo Power and Dunamis to count on. Backed by his protective armor the Soma and wielding the massive “Gurthang sword “.


----------



## Id (Apr 19, 2009)

An explanation, of what it means to wield the Odin Force. 
My Medically Dilated Pupils!!
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


 ============================


This is in order to understand the capacity of a Titan, its Cosmo power and its Dunamis Maximum.  

What is this place? - Leo
You do know of this? - Titan

All the dark part of the universe?is made of the stuff you are standing on. The supreme power, that expands the universe infinitely. A Cosmo only permitted to the Gods of Destruction.  Dunamis Escathos?- Titan.

When two titanic pillars unite?they create a new universe. The foundation of that power, creates a new world. The Gods coexist with the new World.  - Titan

The power of the Gods, is the power of the world. - Titan

Every Titan retain a universe and a planet they dominate over. This planet was reduced from its original size by the power of the universe. Living beings that have no communication with you in on Earth. Yet it?s a world in habituated by many living beings. - Titan

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 19, 2009)

RKT has all of Odin's power + all of his own power + the Runes which give him greater power than Odin's, + the Destroyer armor

Powerscaling by Odin's feats, this gives him:

- Combat speed capable of crossing the entire universe in minutes
- Destroying galaxies as a side-effect of his attacks in other dimensions
- His battles releasing power that could be felt across the multiverse
- Time stop, time reversal, and reality warping over galactic-scale distances
- Soul manipulation
- Dimensional travel/creation
- Matter/energy creation and negation (erasing matter and energy from existence)
- Telekinesis capable of flinging people across the universe and through dimensions
- Creating/empowering other beings
- Draining power from other beings
- Mind powers strong enough to control multiple planets worth of people at once

And a lot of other stuff

RKT is incredibly broken


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2009)

Hyperion can create and use a sun/large star as a cosmic weapon, and create pocket universes even with one seal still on him. Moving it (sun/star) at massively FTL speeds to interpose Leo's punches and Lightning Plasma attacks, augment his own strength/speed/durability/cosmos.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Hyperion can create and use a sun/large star as a cosmic weapon, and create pocket universes even with one seal still on him. Moving it (sun/star) at massively FTL speeds to interpose Leo's punches and Lightning Plasma attacks, augment his own strength/speed/durability/cosmos.



That's really not impressive as Skyfather level feats go, and RKT is above Skyfather level


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2009)

Creating a universe isn't impressive? Especially one filled with beings with their own cosmos, planets and stars?

And how is RKT above Skyfather level?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2009)

Odin was the strongest skyfather, RKT is above him and broke the cycle of Ragnarok


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2009)

TWF said:


> Creating a universe isn't impressive? Especially one filled with beings with their own cosmos, planets and stars?
> 
> And how is RKT above Skyfather level?



Should be impressive, enough for  Rune King Thor. Really the entire Sun ordeal is a weapon he created to play around with the Gold Saints. Later on, I think Milo manages to snuff out the Sun. The Gods like to fight with the affinity they represent. But they can destroy the universe as easily as it was created since the, Dunamis Absolute is coined as the power to create and destroy.


----------



## Orion (Apr 20, 2009)

Didn't that one thor comic say that odin with the destroyer wouldn't be taken down by anything short of a universal holocaust or something?RKT is above odin so I don't think this will be a easy fight.


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2009)

Well we know that the Destroyer Armor can tank  significant blows. Thor wielding the Odin Force destroyed it. And the Celestials did a number on them. I say its worthy of praise, needed to offset the Soma’s. Hyperion states that, it takes some one of his level of power to place any visible damage. But needs to exceed his level wreck it. I found it unfair,  to garnish this level of protection.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 20, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> RKT has all of Odin's power + all of his own power + the Runes which give him greater power than Odin's, + the Destroyer armor
> 
> Powerscaling by Odin's feats, this gives him:
> 
> ...



Most of the abilities you mention have been performed in SS, more or less, by people at the level of Hyperion or weaker. Exceptions are:

- Cosmic collateral damage: Gods in SS value Earth, the universe and the divine realms at large highly enough to never want to wreck them through their fighting, even if they showed that just their blood can hold a universe together and destroy it the same way.

- Vast multiversal reaching: setting too loosely defined to compare even if fighting involving sealed Gods has been felt in other non-adjacent dimensions.

- Time stop/reversal in the middle of battle: never shown even if they can manipulate time like when they create a universe with a different flow of time that had Shaka and Aiolia fighting a hard battle including nonfighting dialogue then return and find out it had only been a couple of minutes elsewhere.

I think the fight would be more about personal power than brokeness.



Id said:


> Should be impressive, enough for  Rune King Thor. Really the entire Sun ordeal is a weapon he created to play around with the Gold Saints. Later on, I think Milo manages to snuff out the Sun. The Gods like to fight with the affinity they represent. But they can destroy the universe as easily as it was created since the, Dunamis Absolute is coined as the power to create and destroy.



The Sun manipulation was just a warm-up since he seemed to become more dangerous fighting on his own even after putting down his sword and could concentrate his power at the tip of his sword or in his arms.

I'll still wait to see what the heck happened to Aiolia's arm when he fought him, it looks rather important.


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2009)

For what its worth,  here is a nice indication of power.  



Hyperion and Leo match takes place in Hyperion?s isolated Universe. 



Despite the fact, their clash is felt across realities. 




Charcan said:


> The Sun manipulation was just a warm-up since he seemed to become more dangerous fighting on his own even after putting down his sword and could concentrate his power at the tip of his sword or in his arms.
> 
> I'll still wait to see what the heck happened to Aiolia's arm when he fought him, it looks rather important.




I will tell you what happened. Hyperion knows he doom if he wins, and doomed if he looses. So to make the fight more even, and so he can carry on the fight in case he losses. He empowered Leo.

Or at least that?s my best guess?..damn that would be the 3rd Titan upgrade.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 20, 2009)

One aspect of Odin's personality was wreaking havoc across the entire universe, breaking the laws of physics, destroying and creating galaxies and quasars, mind controlling the populations of planets across the universe, and its effects were propagating throughout many different dimensions... then when the real Odin woke up he effortlessly reabsorbed the rogue personality fragment and fixed the damage.

I don't see RKT losing this


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2009)

For what its worth, Hyperion managed to block Phontos attack. Phontos is clearly the stronger of the two, since his power isn’t being restricted at all.


Cant wait for issue 64, to be scanned. I cant even find a RAWs of that issue.


----------



## Fang (Apr 20, 2009)

Odin's feat with the alter ego Infinity was retconned.


----------



## Id (Apr 20, 2009)

I think Hyperion has Thor in raw power. Universal matter manipulation is big shiz.


Edit I want to have fun with this.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2009)

If he has to resort to using individual stars I'm not seeing it


----------



## Id (Apr 21, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> If he has to resort to using individual stars I'm not seeing it



Well the match did begin in the Tatarus within his chambers, before the battle ground shifted into his Universe. I guess, he likes to resort to Solar attacks, no different then Thor conjuring thunder attack?

If your looking for massive collateral damage, like Odin’s galaxy wide destruction. We have not seen any, aside from its own universe losing its support after his death.


----------



## Fang (Apr 21, 2009)

So is RKT equivalent to Cube Beings now?


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 21, 2009)

I wouldn't say that, but he is close.

BTW can't Saint Seiya gods only manipulate things inside of the universes they create themselves? He would have to somehow trap Thor in that universe (difficult since he can traverse them at will)


----------



## Id (Apr 21, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> I wouldn't say that, but he is close.
> 
> BTW can't Saint Seiya gods only manipulate things inside of the universes they create themselves? He would have to somehow trap Thor in that universe (difficult since he can traverse them at will)



The Titans can create and erase both energy and matter. That was stated by Phontos back in issue 44 of Episode G. He goes on to state, its how the Saint Seiya verse is created, and molded into its current state. 

We didn’t get to see this in real time until Ipateous demonstrated how the Titans create their universe, from within the Tatarus. I believe I posted the scans and a translation earlier. 

Anyhow the Tatarus is suppose to be void less abyss, yet the Titan created pillars composed of raw Dunamic Power, united them, and thus created its universe. 

That’s about the biggest feat, Saint Seiya has to offer. I would say, the next big feat would be Apollo destruction/recreation, or Gaia materializing the ancient Gods (Uranus and Phontos).

========================================
Or If you speak of the extension of the First Seal.  Well when we say First Seal, its when the second seal is lifted. That happens to be the Zeus Seal, that restricts the Titans from accessing their vast Dunamic/Cosmo power.  With out Zeus Seal, they can apply their power anywhere. 

The extension of the 1st seal is somewhat of a combination of Phontos and Mnemosyne. Where they are still in an imperfect state, restricted of their memories, and judgment. Making them think they are attacking at full force. A form of mental blocks I suppose.


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Apr 21, 2009)

Gods don't need to be inside any created universe or personal realm to fight at full power (or as much as the memory seal allows them) since their divine power is internalized. In G it's the choice of the several Titans to pull the fight away from the sector of Tartarus where Zeus imprisoned their human followers, while the other Titans kept their watch on the then powerless Cronus inside the Labyrinth. Currently Cronus is facing 6 Gold Saints right where he is in the Labyrinth, no less the menace.


----------



## Id (Apr 23, 2009)

Posted a better image to show the epicness of this match. Currently looking for a badass Thor quote.


----------



## Endless Mike (Apr 23, 2009)

Odin could create solar systems and dimensions casually


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Odin could create solar systems and dimensions casually



Ipateous explained and demonstrated how the Titans can create a universe in the spam of five pages. 


This is in order to understand the capacity of a Titan, its Cosmo power and its Dunamis Maximum.  

What is this place? - Leo
You dont know of this? - Titan

All the dark part of the universe…is made of the stuff you are standing on. The supreme power, that expands the universe infinitely. A Cosmo only permitted to the Gods of Destruction.  Dunamis Escathos…- Titan.

When two titanic pillars unite…they create a new universe. The foundation of that power, creates a new world. The Gods coexist with the new World.  - Titan

The power of the Gods, is the power of the world. - Titan

Every Titan retain a universe and a planet they dominate over. This planet was reduced from its original size by the power of the Dunamis. Living beings that have no communication with you in on Earth. Yet it’s a world in habituated by many living beings. - Titan

 this
 this
 this
 this


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

And he did that with Mnemosyne's mind-wipe and still in a one-sealed state.


----------



## Grrblt (Jun 11, 2009)

Hyperion uses Yamato cannon and slices a good chunk out of Thor's hp, but Thor is AA specialized and wins in both range and movement speed, so I think Thor takes it.


----------



## Id (Jun 11, 2009)

And its time to add more to Hyperion entry. He simply outclasses a Titan amped Leo.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

> universe and a planet



I take issues with this concept.
A universe is to a planet the same way god is to nothing.
We cannot begin to begin to begin to begin to begin to begin to begin to begin and a half (yes, that's sort of a mathematical value) to concebe the difrence between a universe and a planet, and if this is the concept, then what they controll is the power of a planet and aloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot^3584 power of empty space.

I'm sure it's not this, but from an SSwise illeterate point of view, this seems ... odd.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

Iapetos created a universe in a seperate dimension while fighting two Gold Saints (technically three if you count another's departed soul/spirit). He created a planet then specifically with his Cosmos and Dunamis to power himself up even more.

Said universe was self-contained with galaxies, solar systems, planets, stars, and even sentient beings.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

How could a planet possibly make a difrence to a universe? That's like, a grain of sand making a difrence to the solar sistem.


I should just read the manga when I have time


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Id said:


> And its time to add more to Hyperion entry. He simply outclasses a Titan amped Leo.



He dominated most of that fight in fact.



Banhammer said:


> I'm sure it's not this, but from an SSwise illeterate point of view, this seems ... odd.



The planet is to emphasize the concept of a God ruling over other beings. It's not just the Titans grabbing a planet as a weapon (even if all those billions of beings were raising their collective Cosmos to defend their masters) since they also manipulated and empowered it visibly infusing it with their divine power, the one they said could make a universe to expand to infinity.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> How could a planet possibly make a difrence to a universe? That's like, a grain of sand making a difrence to the solar sistem.
> 
> 
> I should just read the manga when I have time



Iapetos created an entire universe in a private dimension of his own. That universe he created had it's own star systems, planets, galaxies, stars, ect...Then he specifically choose a planet to create with his power to power himself up even further.

His universe had galaxies and everything else, including sentinent species and beings existing in it.

He then created another planet with his power with it's own cosmos and intelligent people to power himself up after said universe with everything was created.

Not HE CREATED A PLANET THEREFORE HE CAN MAKE UNIVERSES.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I somewhat get it. Not all planets of the universe he can creat are equals.

Now I have to understand how the concept of creating planets enables power upping..


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 11, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> I think I somewhat get it. Not all planets of the universe he can creat are equals.



A Titan created a world made of a material that couldn't be broken with standard Gold Saint force. Another made a planet full of black lightning. So they can manifest all kinds of stuff.



> Now I have to understand how the concept of creating planets enables power upping..



Cosmic synthesis. The result is more than the sum of its parts.


----------



## Fang (Jun 11, 2009)

Coeus does everything the best. :titan


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (Jun 12, 2009)

Also, the power of Titans like Hyperion affected the boundaries of life and death from other dimensions just through existing.



Id said:


> For what its worth, Hyperion managed to block Phontos attack. Phontos is clearly the stronger of the two, since his power isn?t being restricted at all.



Blocked and cut it in two with his Prominence Blade. No one has done better so far in Episode G.



TWF said:


> Coeus does everything the best. :titan



Also has a nice wife.

I'll keep track to see if we can reach some consensus here.


----------



## Spessmahreen (Jun 12, 2009)

LOL SIRIOUSLY GUISE? 
Thor's gonna have trouble standing after the assraep he get's here.


----------

